# Escitalopram- does it help?



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi,

after avoiding medication since 2004 when i learnt that DP was what i had, i've finally gone and got a prescription from my doctor for 'Escitalopram'. But after reading about some of the possible side effects (and of the general cotroversy about SSRIs) -including permanent impotence (!), i'm wondering if it's actually worth the risk of taking it. Has anyone here had a positive experience with Escitalopram or citalopram?

Thanks very much for any responses.....

Aint it lovely that reading the list of side-effects of anti-anxiety drugs causes anxiety!


----------



## coltech (Feb 9, 2013)

I have been on Escitalopram for 2 years now. Helps take the edge off my anxiety/worries but didn't really help me with DP. Not worrying as much did help though!


----------

